#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-13
<mama21mama> los noninos es la cia.
<Tukeke> mama21mama, es de la CIA
<Tukeke> urgente
<Tukeke> :O
<mama21mama> Tukeke, estas paranoico
<mama21mama> haha
<Tukeke> ajajja
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-14
<granjero> buenas noches canal
<alfplayer> Buenas
<granjero> buenas alfplayer
<alfplayer> Buenas granjero
<granjero> como va?
<alfplayer> bien, vos?
<granjero> bien en el laburo
<granjero> medio embole ya
<alfplayer> laburás de noche?
<granjero> hasta las 23
<alfplayer> con computación?
<granjero> entre otras cosas... trabajo en un instituto terciario. me ocupo de las compus
<granjero> y de otras cosas
<alfplayer> interesante...
<granjero> este verano migre todas las pc a ubuntu
<granjero> y el server de datos tambien
<granjero> va todo bien en general, solo me falta armar una VPN
<granjero> para unir las dos sedes
<alfplayer> interesante
<alfplayer> todo gnu/linux ?
<granjero> y mac os
<granjero> me queda el server de cámaras de seguridad con win
<granjero> que tengo que probar zoneminder
<granjero> pero no tengo tiempo
<alfplayer> mayoría linux? bueno bastante bien
<alfplayer> yo había armado un sistema de cámaras de seguridad en linux
<alfplayer> había probado zoneminder pero no me acuerdo si finalmente elegí ese
<alfplayer> todo con cámaras baratas usb
<alfplayer> primero había implementado un sistema en win
<alfplayer> y después lo hice con linux pero nunca lo llegué a instalar
<granjero> si, fue medio de zopetón cuando un día cayó software legal
<granjero> y me dijeron vos sabes de linux no? y yo no sabía nada
<granjero> y les dije que si =P
<granjero> esto ya esta todo andando
<granjero> aca son 16 camaras
<granjero> a una placa pci
<alfplayer> jaja
<granjero> yo tengo ahi el server viejo que tiene una placa para 4 camaras que quiero agarrar y probar
<granjero> pero no me da el tiempo
<granjero> primero quiero armar la VPN
<granjero> que eso me va a facilitar mucho las cosas
<granjero> alguna vez armaste una VPN?
<alfplayer> con qué vas a armar la VPN ?
<granjero> mi idea era openVPN
<alfplayer> sí, había armado una en windows
<alfplayer> justamente con OpenVPN
<alfplayer> en linux probé con ssh
<alfplayer> pero no es totalmente VPN como OpenVPN
<alfplayer> sí, OpenVPN es de lo mejor
<alfplayer> ahora me manejo todo el tiempo remotamente solo con ssh
<alfplayer> con tunneling de ssh si necesito
<alfplayer> forwarding de puertos
<alfplayer> me acuerdo la de windows que funcionaba re mal por problemas con el MTU
<alfplayer> me volví LOCO buscando el problema
<alfplayer> finalmente triunfé :)
<mama21mama> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mObfOpxp8K8#t=1m10s  conciencia repugnante
<gbase> hola
<sambalespetri> Buen día.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-15
<gbase> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-16
<hendaus> buenas
<hendaus> alguien me ayuda conseguir el controlador ethernet para mi laptop acer aspire 5251-1513 win7
<mama21mama> no te anda?
<mama21mama> que version de ubuntu tienes?
<hendaus> mama21mama,
<hendaus> es windows 7
<mama21mama> a disculpa... soporte comunitario de mi parte para windows no hay.
<hendaus> ultimate es un laptop acer aspire para mi novia pero no pudo conectarse por internet
<mama21mama> gratis.
<mama21mama> hendaus, proba en la pagina oficial de esa placa
<mama21mama> o en taringa.net
<hendaus> pero no se como se llama el driver para conectar el cable internet que tengo
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-17
 * mama21mama 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-19
 * mama21mama 0/
<Juest> hola
<mama21mama> hola
<Juest> :)
<Juest> tengo quilombo
<Juest> uso el live cd y cada tanto me sale para reportar qe el sistema nose que
<Juest> hola?
<m4v> "que el sistema nose que" no es una buena forma de explicar tu problema..
<Juest> y bueno, no me acuerdo bien, me sale el famoso cartelitio de report
<Juest> qe el sistema fallo
<Juest> .....
<m4v> nose cual és
<Juest> y ademas
<m4v> es*
<Juest> qe se yo, se trata de un error general pero no es grave
<m4v> lo decís como si le pasara a todo el mundo, realmente no se de que cartel estás hablando
<Juest> y ademas, paro el gdm y vuelvo a prenderlo, pero me sale una pantalla en negro
<Juest> pero anda
<Juest> cartel de report: qe hubo una falla general,
<Juest> eso me andaba apareciendo cada tanto en el li
<Juest> live cd del 11.04
<m4v> ni idea, miraría en google a ver si el hardware tiene algún problema con linux. Yo ya me estoy yendo a la cama.
<Juest> no, me andaba perfecto
<Juest> podia todo viste
<Juest> puedo*
<Juest> y hasta cambiar de usuario
<mama21mama> live-cd acordate que no esta actualizado
<Juest> pero, volver a correr el gdm
<mama21mama> luego de la instalacion se agregaron mas paquetes
<mama21mama> se actualizaciones de seguridad.
<Juest> ahi me sale una pantalla negra, pero el gdm si anda
<mama21mama> yo calculo mas de 300mb
<mama21mama> acostumbrate ya que andas en live-cd
<mama21mama> veras seguido ese cartel.
<Juest> si bueno
<mama21mama> si no lo quieres ver debes instalarlo actualizarlo y remazterizarlo.
<Juest> tonces es normal por estar desactualizado
<mama21mama> si
<Juest> :P
<Juest> pero lo de qe el gdm anda pero estoy ciego?
<mama21mama> anda que?
<Juest> el gd
<Juest> gdm
<Juest> no sabes qe es?
<m4v> será problema del driver de la placa de video, a mi se me crasheaba el X cuando cambiaba a una tty no hace mucho
<Juest> a mi no
<Juest> tengo una intel 915 gm
<Juest> y me andaba bien
<Juest> lo qe si
<Juest> el cambio lo hice con monitior conectado
<Juest> estoy en una notebook
<Juest> no probe sin monitor
<mama21mama> Juest, usa vesa
<Juest> para que?
<mama21mama> para iniciar
<Juest> me andaba bien hasta que quise volver a abrir el gdm desde la consola
<Juest> el comando se lo tengo qe dar al gdm?
<mama21mama> comando que haga que?
<Juest> opcion*
<Juest> esos de --
<mama21mama> generalmente las por defecto deberian iniciar bien
<Juest> y bueno
<Juest> es que queria reempezar el gdm
<Juest> para logear como root
<Juest> es qe a root lo destrabe
<granjero> buenas! alguien me puede recomendar lectura sobre redes¿?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-11
<jotaxpe> hola, tengo ubuntu 11.04 lo formatie hace poco, tengo un problema al suspender el equipo (es un netbook lenovo) ya que a su vez a veces me avisa que no logra montar swap, ahora ultimo no me avisa al encender el equipo, pero si abro gparted, visualizo mis 3 particiones y  unas particiones mas no reconocidas (2 de 2gb cada una) como puedo solucionar el problema? ademas es un netbook y no tengo lector externo en estos momentos..
<invitado_web> hola hay alguien?
<eduardo_> hola argentinos! alguno en casa?
<sismo> ar
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-13
<facu> hola
<facu> buenas noches gente
<invitado_web> hola... alguien me puede ayudar con ubuntu?
<invitado_web> por favor...
<manzonipaolo> buenas
<alan__> hola
<alan__> necesito ayuda con cron
<marcelo_fdz> alan__, buenas, tirá la pregunta nomá
<marcelo_fdz> bueh, se fue
<MarioMey> Buen día...
<MarioMey> update-grub2 me tira este mensaje:
<MarioMey> /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 1: /etc/default/grub: cmdline#: not found
<MarioMey> ¿Qué significa?
<MarioMey> update-grub me dice lo mismo.
<MarioMey> Y, si quiero usar el Grub Customizer, también.
<MarioMey> Estoy en Ubuntu 12.04.
<beuno> MarioMey, que hay algun error en /etc/default/grub
<beuno> no se como terminaste con ese error
<beuno> :)
<MarioMey> Já!
<MarioMey> Seguí esto:
<MarioMey> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<MarioMey> Editar la variable GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT (está al principio,  línea 9 o así), y añadir la opción "modeset=1". Por ejemplo, si antes  ponía
<MarioMey> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<MarioMey> pues lo cambias a
<MarioMey> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash modeset=1"
<MarioMey> Actualizar el grub con: sudo update-grub
<MarioMey> Reiniciar, y listo.
<MarioMey> Pero no pasé del update-grub... ¿habré tocado alguna tecla sin querer?
<MarioMey> beuno! ¿¿¿Porqué mi archivo empieza con "cmdline# If you change..."???
<MarioMey> ¿Cuándo escribí eso?
<MarioMey> Ahora sí...
<MarioMey> Bueno, era una boludé.
<MarioMey> Iba a tener un problemita mayor... ya que se está actualizando de kernel...
<MarioMey> beuno:
<MarioMey> Pasa otra cosa... antes de modificar ese archivo, intenté entrar al modo recuperación, desde el grub... y no pude.
<MarioMey> Queda la pantalla negra.
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo intento solucionarlo?
<MarioMey> Gente... no puedo entrar al modo recuperación en Ubuntu 12.04.
<MarioMey> Y esto probando cosas... que mejor poder acceder a ese modo. Si no, puede que jamás la bootee de nuevo...
<MarioMey> (vgaswitcheroo)
<MarioMey> ¿Alguien me da una mano?
<MarioMey> beuno: ?
<MarioMey> m4v: ?
<MarioMey> Hola gente, quiero probar el comando "setpci". ¿Es permanente la modificación o hasta que bootee?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-14
<invitado_web> hola buen dia
<invitado_web> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar
<invitado_web> con debian
<invitado_web> porfavor
<tkw-one_Reload> tkw-one_Reload ¿sera que la matrix existe porque las gentes dia a dia practican el sueño de la conciencia? -esta es una prueba-
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-15
<Sebastian> buenas noches
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-16
<invitado_web> hola soy nuevo en esta sala quien me ayuda
<jotaxpe> hola tengo problemas con samba, no puedo visualizar los demas ekipos de la red..., estoy en ubuntu 11.04, tengo otro equipo con ubuntu 10.04 y se ven sin ningun problema.. alguien puede ayudarme? configure samba y nada... como explican en esta pagina...  http://inukaze.wordpress.com/tutoriales/fallo-al-obtener-la-lista-de-comparticion-del-servidor/
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-17
<stn> hola
<stn> hay alguienn que me pueda ayudar ubuntu 12.04
<stn> bueno
<stn> deben estar durmiendo!
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-10
<invitado_web> hola soy nuevo no conozco el sistema disculpen hay alguien q me ayude?
<danielelflaco> hola soy nuevo llevo 1 semana con ubuntu todavia no termino de ajustar tornillos no soy tecnico ni tengo conocimientos de informatica soy electricista y me las rebusco nesecito ayuda ya agote las ayudas del programa de inicio hay alguien?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> danielelflaco
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> decime cual es el problema, quizas te pueda dar una mano...
<danielelflaco> hola carlos gracias por contestar pense q como esta la pagina en reconstruccion no entra nadie
<CarlosNeyPastor> je...siempre hay alguien conectado en algun canal
<CarlosNeyPastor> soy de Uruguay...:P
<danielelflaco> mira tengo una maquina armada por mi madher msi ddr3 con 4 gb de memo disco de 500 sata y con una placa de sonido noga net. estandar por que la integrada despues de un corte de luz palmo y bueno con win andaba todo pero con el ubuntu ya instale alsa actualice gracias a sergio de venezuela pero sigo sin sonido ya no se para donde hir
<CarlosNeyPastor> te fijaste si no tenes algun driver privativo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<danielelflaco> no se que es seme mas especifico porfi yo de informatica casi nada! gracias disculpa mi torpesa
<danielelflaco> el ubuntu q baje es 12.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> no, no hay por uqe pedir disculpas
<CarlosNeyPastor> agrandezco qeu me preguntes lo que no entiendas cuando hablo
<CarlosNeyPastor> viste qeu tenes un buscador de aplicaciones
<danielelflaco> tengo internet wi-fi conexion lenta no llega a un maga me cuesta un de gallina bajar cosas pasadas
<CarlosNeyPastor> si presionar el logo de ubuntu que esta arriba de la barra de lanzadores
<CarlosNeyPastor> la barra de lanzadores son los iconitos que tenes a tu izqierda en la pantalla
<danielelflaco> donde dice inicio
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi hacele clic
<danielelflaco> oka
<CarlosNeyPastor> y busca cotroladores
<CarlosNeyPastor> te va a aparecer una de las opciones que dice controladores adicionales
<CarlosNeyPastor> busca ahi a ver si te aparece algo
<CarlosNeyPastor> o si no podes ver la configuracion de sinico
<CarlosNeyPastor> sonido
<CarlosNeyPastor> en la tarjeta
<danielelflaco> como controladores no me aparece nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> descartamos eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora abri elpanel de sonido
<CarlosNeyPastor> de la mimsa manera
<CarlosNeyPastor> busca sonido
<danielelflaco> terminal no no?
<danielelflaco> encontre un icono con el parlante le clic y no me apareca nada
<CarlosNeyPastor_> perdon, se me cayo la conexion
<CarlosNeyPastor_> retomando el tema
<danielelflaco> a mi me pasa con el internet q tengo no hay problem
<danielelflaco> te decia q aparacio un icono con un parlante lo aprete pero no aparecio nada
<CarlosNeyPastor_> tenes que buscar en configuracion de sonido
<CarlosNeyPastor_> y cambiar la salida de sonido
<CarlosNeyPastor_> que probablemente debe estar en la tarjeta onboard y cambiarla a la que estes usando
<danielelflaco> si eso lo hice ayer con sergio de venezuela es por eso q me hizo descargar alsa
<angel_> hola hay alguien disponible???
<angel_> ?
<angel_> ?
<angel_> hola?
<angel_> mi nombre es angel un placer nesecito saber donde puedo buscar ubuntu phone lo e estado buscando y no lo encuentro porfavor alguien me puede decir donde lo puedo descargar???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<angel_> tambien queria saber si ubuntu phone se puede instalar en android como samsung galaxy s???
<angel_> ?
<angel_> alguien me puede decir donde puedo descargar ubuntu phone!!!
<angel_> hay alguien disponible???? :)
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<angel_> hola
<angel_> philipballew me podrias ayudar???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<angel_> ?
<angel_> alguien me puede ayudar???
<angel_> ??
<angel_> ?
<angel_> hay alguien
<angel_> disponible???
<angel_> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola angel_
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hasta lo que tengo entendido estan haciendo pruebas con el
<angel_> bien grasias
<angel_> a
<angel_> dios
<angel_> estaba esperando
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay fechas que para el 2014 va a estar
<CarlosNeyPastor> no se en que momento del 2014
<angel_> tengo un androide samsung galaxy s yo le puedo instalar ubuntu???
<CarlosNeyPastor> tanto no sabria decirte
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay un canal para/por ubuntu para moviles
<angel_> que tu sepas ubuntu phone ya salio???
<CarlosNeyPastor> no
<CarlosNeyPastor> no salio
<angel_> y cuando sale??
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta siendo probado por gente de canonical
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo entendido que en el 2014 peor no se que mes
<angel_> ustedea son los creadores de ubuntu phone???
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, angel_ a lo mejor esto les puede servir https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas SergioMeneses
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no viniste a la UbuConLA
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, por el trabajo no pude ir :S
<SergioMeneses> pero los apoye desde aqui :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo termine pidiendo dia libre en el trabajo
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, si eso era lo mejor... pero no pude, andabamos con mucho trabajo urgente :S
<danielelflaco> hola buenas tardes alguien puede ayudarme con un problema de audio en mi maquina tengo instalado alsa y me reconocio la placa de sonido pero no se que ocurre q no hay sonido?
<danielelflaco> hola buenas tardes? alguien sabe que debo hacer para solucionar: en el lanzador tengo un parlante q dice default Sound Card el tema pasa q puse alsa actualice y no tengo sonido mi pc tiene placa de sonido la reconocio pero nada de nada q puedo hacer?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-11
<danielelflaco> hola soy nuevo (novato) he instalado ubuntu 12.04 hace 1 cemana y me pregunto es posible actualizar de 12.04 al 13.10 o hay que descargar el 13.10 he instalarlo?
<danielelflaco> hola hay alguien que ma diga como suscribir en identi.ca
<iceman> hola
<invitado_web> hola que tal alguien me puede decir si es posible probar ubuntu sin borrar el win7 oficial q me trajo la notebook
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola invitado_web
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo podes probar de fotma live
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo colocas en el cd booteas
<invitado_web> ya lo descargue de la pagina oficial el ubu 13.10 de 64bits el tema es q no se como lo hago correr sin joder el sistema q tengo y las informaciones q he guardado?
<CarlosNeyPastor> en el momento de iniciar el cd de forma lice
<CarlosNeyPastor> live*
<CarlosNeyPastor> vas a poder inicirçar a modo prueba
<CarlosNeyPastor> que no te va a dañar nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuando inicies el cd desde tu notebook vas a tener dos opciones
<CarlosNeyPastor> instalar ubunru
<CarlosNeyPastor> ubuntu*
<CarlosNeyPastor> probar ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> le das a probar ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> y vas a poder usarlo sin la necesidad de instalarlo
<invitado_web> gracias carlos por tu respuesta! este es el medio de contacto con ustedes o hay alguna pagina en especial donde pueda entrar cuando lo tenga en prueva
<CarlosNeyPastor> no que yo sepa
<CarlosNeyPastor> a mi me podes encontrar mas seguido en el canal uruguayo
<CarlosNeyPastor> #ubuntu-uy
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya que soy de ahi
<invitado_web> bueno gracias de todos modos mas tarde o a la noche les comento q me parece y les pregunto alguna duda o problema q me surja hasta luego.
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-12
<LSTTER> Hola
<LSTTER> Hay alguien ?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-13
<danielelflaco> hola buenas noches soy daniel novato como acostumbran decir. hace 8 dias instale ubuntu 12.04 y tenia en problema de no poder tener sonido me ayudaron de aca del chat de venezuela geniales y los vecinos uruguayos a todos gracias pero en la desesperacion lo actualize por el nuevo 13.04 anda todo joya pero se me cuelga mal tienen idea? si se estan reportando situaciones asi como se procede
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-15
<vicent> Hola
<vicent> alguien utiliza ubuntu 9.10 ?
<daniel-el-flaco> hola buenas tardes soy nuevito y necesito alguien q me explique como instalo un programa descargado teniendo la carpeta en dercarga como lo activo o configuro tengo ubuntu 12.04 gracis y disculpen mi desconocimiento lo busque en ayuda pero no entendi nada
<daniel-el-flaco> hasta luego en otro momento pregunto!
<luis_> hola buen dia para argentina mi nombre es luis hay alguien disponible para que me atienda??? solo es pregunta!!!
<luis_> !
<luis_> !
<luis_> hola!!! :)
<luis_> hola hay alguien???
<luis_> ?
<luis_> hola
<luis_> hola!!!
<luis_> la pregunta es sobre ubuntu phone!!!
<luis_> !
<luis_> hello?
<luis_> hay alguien cuando saldra ubuntu phone para mi samsung galaxy s ???
<luis_> ??
<luis_> ?
<luis_> no hay nadie hoy???
<luis_> !!
<luis_> hola!!
<luis_> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-09
<paulmansilla> hola
<tamakun> hola
<tamakun> alguien por ahi?
<tamakun> tengo un problema con Ubuntu
<tamakun> hola?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-10
<Gamaleri> hola argentos!!
<Gamaleri> cheee necesito ayuda :/
<Gamaleri> tengo q instalar como maximo qbittorrent 3.0.8 para usarlo en un tracker y no logro hacerlo, abriendo el deb me dice q necesito unos paqetes y luego q esta instalada una version posterior d esos paqetes me dice.... quiero saber como eliminar x completo lo q instale
<Gamaleri> y como instalar el .deb de la version q tengo
<Gamaleri> o ncesito!
<invitado_web> Hola
<invitado_web> Necesito ayuda con ubuntu
<invitado_web> alguien me puede ayuudar?
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> alguien m ouede ayudar con un controlador de ubuntu
<nkz> o/
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-11
<hermetico> hola
<hermetico> hay alguien disponile
<hermetico> tengo ubuntu 10.04 y ayer instale las ultimas actualizaciones
<hermetico> desde entonces no funciona el click derecho en firefox. Al apretarlo directamente se cuelga la ventana
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-12
<NicoRosario> Hola ! tengo una ultra cx con w8 y quiero instalar ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-14
<Cecilia> Hola, quería hacer una consulta, quería saber si me pueden ayudar. Estoy intentando instalar el EMacs en mi máquina y me pide el password, pero no entra de ninguna forma. No tengo bien en claro cuál es el password que tengo que ingresar. ME podrían orientar? muchas gracias!
#ubuntu-ar 2015-06-11
<alma_> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2016-06-18
<sunz> Alguien vivo?
#ubuntu-ar 2017-06-16
<menem> Hola
